# One LAST Chance for Faegoria 2011



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We've been away from our house since Sunday night due to the storm, no power, and no heat (fireplace doesn't work and no generator). Our town is still listed at 97% out with no current ETA for restoration (although one is promised for tomorrow morning). 

Since we've been out of town we have no idea if the kids in the circle even braved ToTing at any point in time yesterday. Trees were down in a LOT of places in the neighborhood on Sunday and was generally pretty unsafe for kids to be walking about at that time.

At this point we're hoping for power by the end of the week. Not wanting to be a total defeatist, if we get power back by Friday and the neighborhood is interested we might very well run on Saturday the 5th. After all, the graveyard is still setup, the stones and props just need to be reset and the big stuff brought out. I have to pull all the stuff out of the garage anyways to bring the winter stuff forward, might as well setup.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, TM.... I would love to see you get the chance to show off all your hard work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope you do get a chance to showcase those props, TM.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear you're still out of your house TM. We got hit hard here also. Luckily I got power back, but there are still lines down all over town in the streets with only peoples garbage cans in the road as warnings. Yikes. Our town did a last minute trunk and treat which in this instance I actually didn't mind, and banned TOTing in all areas without power. As long as you and your family are OK, that's all that matters. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Go for it TM! You have made some fantastic pieces this year. It would be a shame to leave Faegoria in your imagination for another 365...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Doesn't look like its gonna happen though. Estimates for 99% restoration in our town is Sunday the 6th.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you could put Santa hats on the props and put them out in December.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Roxy, we have a very strict no mixing Halloween and Christmas rule in our household. I'm not even permitted to build Nov.1-Dec.31.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, well, that at least ensures you take a little bit of a break before starting up again


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Roxy, we have a very strict no mixing Halloween and Christmas rule in our household. I'm not even permitted to build Nov.1-Dec.31.


So don't mix, just have Halloween props.  :googly:

Good luck getting your power back.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> So don't mix, just have Halloween props.  :googly:
> 
> Good luck getting your power back.


If I put Halloween props out for Christmas, I could very well have bigger problems than power to worry about. :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear about that! your wastewalker deserves a chance to shine...or rather, to blow smoke!


----------

